# Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Curious to see if anyone has tried this.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.whitakerwellness.com/our-therapies/hyperbaric-oxygen-therapy/


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Wow I might have to see if I can try that. If anything ill have healthy blood vessels.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am starting this therapy tomorrow for 2 hours/day (4 hour separation inbetween) for 10 days. What it is, is breathing in 100% pure oxygen for 1 hour, twice a day (i'm doing it for 10 days, so ultimately 20 hours). It is suppose to help heal any damage to the body and help heal areas of the brain that may be damaged. I'll use this thread to post updates. Wish me luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

good luck Kenny. :wink: keep us updated if it at all relieves your DP at all or any other changes you notice.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

This is very interresting.


----------



## adyttzzzzu (May 14, 2009)

Any effect ?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm towards the end of my sessions. I do feel a bit more clear headed from it, but overall I can't say it's done much.


----------



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

wow it looks expensive, does insurance cover this?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Doubt it, some places are surprisingly cheap. Didn't have any affect on my mental state though.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

hyper barich chambers are about the pressure not just the oxygen, any influx of o2 probably makes you think better, in any condition, it liekly doesn't help dissociation


----------

